# 2 questions



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

ok so yesturday i went to take my car out and it just clicked.my volts gauge said 12 and everything had power..the starter cable isnt lose.is it the starter???




next question.i bought a m22 and 389 from my dads friend for $200.it came in a bondo bucket 67 lemans with no title.cars long gone have most parts from it.he said the tranny is an m22.thats what i plan on dropping in my tempest. i have all the numbers off of it.can some one help me out???


drivers side-3884685 and it sais GM 4-1 in a circle 
passenger side- 3885010
Tail-3846429
G110210 is stamped in the top. it also has 10 randomly placed around it.

input is 10
and it has no rings


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check/fill your acid level in the battery and place a charger on it and see if that makes a difference. Here is some information on Muncie that may help;

New Page 12


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont think it should be the battery though.but im gunna throw the charger on and try it.i just bought it 2weeks ago.unless its defective.ill check the tranny and let you know.thanks for your help 05GTO


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

is it possible my starter is burnt out already from the headers:confused???
i was going to put the heat shield onthis weekend.i didnt drive it all that much.maybe 2 hours the most all weekend and it was the first weekend i drove it since i put the exhaust on.


Powermaster 9610 - Powermaster MasterTorque Starters - JEGS

that a good starter???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With a test light check to be sure you have both power at the battery cable on the starter and you have power to the small single wire when the key is in the start position. If you do and the ground is good, more then likely the starter is bad.
You don`t need that expensive starter, I just bought one for a friend from NAPA was like $56.00 with a core. Just put on or make up a heat shield and you'll be fine.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

ok thank you.ill check that later when i get home.i hope its a wire not the starter lol.if it is the starter no big deal.i do have the heat shield.its a wrap from thermo tech.i didnt put it on.i shouldve i guess.ill keep you posted


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

so i put 12 not 10.the volts gauge said 10.when i was driving on monday and the lights were dim and about 3 hours later i went to go drop my sister off somewhere and i went to start it and it just clicked.but everything had power.just a few minutes ago i got under the car and moved the wire around.its not lose but i was moving it,and i tried to start it and it cranked reallyreally slow for like 1 second then clicked.im assuming the wire???i didnt use a test light yet and i put the charger on and it did nothing


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should have around 12v when not running and around 14.3v when it is running. If you only had 10v running, then your alternator/voltage regulator is/are bad. A trickel charger may not bring back a really low battery, you may need a big one to zap it back to life.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

the tranny is a m22.i opened it up and looked at the gears also and they are pretty straight.


anyways.i have a big charger.thats what i used but i put it on engine start i didnt let it charge.ill try that too though.if the alternator is bad itll kill the battery and/or not let the starter turn the engine over?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pontiac Tempest Cstm said:


> if the alternator is bad itll kill the battery and/or not let the starter turn the engine over?


That's right. Starter can`t do it's job if the battery is dead!


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

ok lol.i thought so.thank you for your help Rukee and i will let you know how it ends up!!:cheers


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

great news!!!! i dropped the starter i was going to take it out.i went to take off the battery cable and it was lose!!!!i guess it was hand tight anything.knowwhat i mean???it was tight but not tight enough i guess!!!!so happyyy!!!thanks for your help Rukee and 05GTO.i really appreciate it arty::cheers


----------

